# new ferry service Limassol to Lavrio (Athens)



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything more about this new service announced on 10.06.2010? It was supposed to be starting next month!


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

raph said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about this new service announced on 10.06.2010? It was supposed to be starting next month!


Any news on this long forgotten thread???


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

gloucester_geezer said:


> Any news on this long forgotten thread???


if you find out something let me know too.


----------

